# green water for daphnia



## H2OCulture (Jan 5, 2014)

I had no idea it would survive the spray drying process. Incredible! I'm trying this ASAP. What type of water did you use, light, temps, etc?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

You mean you have found a powder which can be saved on a shelf somewhere and just make almost instant green water from it ?
You know I do algae in my tank already. But this will alow me to keep cultures of Daphnia instead of just using scuds for
my Banded Pigmy sunfish.
And where can I get this ?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

heh, I was just researching astaxanthin yesterday. It's a super antioxidant sold in the health food section.

I was going to buy it to try on myself and use it as a fish food supplement. It's what give shrimps and flamingos their pink/red color.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

Link removed.


----------



## auban (Jun 23, 2012)

Warlock said:


> Link removed.


lol, if i remember correctly, you were referring to a seller that uses spirulina powder to create green water. while it seems to work for her(i know the seller) it never has for me. spirulina powder always seems to fall out of the water column too quickly. after a few hours, nearly all of the spirulina powder is at the bottom of the tank. astaxanthin powder, on the other hand, stays suspended for days and days, until the daphnia eat it. that alone is a big reason why i have come to like it.



Raymond S. said:


> And where can I get this ?


kens fish sells it...

there are also a couple sellers on ebay that sell it.


----------



## kidpsychpdd (6 d ago)

auban said:


> lol, if i remember correctly, you were referring to a seller that uses spirulina powder to create green water. while it seems to work for her(i know the seller) it never has for me. spirulina powder always seems to fall out of the water column too quickly. after a few hours, nearly all of the spirulina powder is at the bottom of the tank. astaxanthin powder, on the other hand, stays suspended for days and days, until the daphnia eat it. that alone is a big reason why i have come to like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just bought some from Kerns. Can you tell me how much you would add to a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Since this is an older thread (9 years!) I will close it.


----------

